# "hacer caso"



## nottheocean

Oi galera,  

Gostaria de saber se existe um frase em português para dizer "hacer caso" no sentido de "prestar atenção"? 

Muito obrigada de antemão!


----------



## uchi.m

Nadie me hace caso = ninguém liga pra mim


----------



## Carfer

Também se diz _'fazer caso de alguém' ('ninguém faz caso de mim'_, por exemplo), mas, como disse o uchi, é mais frequente '_ligar_' (_'ninguém me liga' _na variante europeia).


----------



## Alentugano

Nas zonas rurais, como a minha, ainda se ouve a expressão "fazer caso" com alguma frequência.


----------



## nottheocean

Muito obrigada


----------



## uchi.m

Em PtBr ainda temos: ninguém dá bola pra mim
Acho que é pelo fato do futebol ser tão pervasivo na vida dos brazucas.

Outra em PtBr: ninguém tá nem aí pra mim, ela não tá nem aí pra mim, o mundo não tá nem aí pra mim

(Eu acho que ando meio carente, hehehe)



nottheocean said:


> Gostaria de saber se existe uma frase em português para dizer "hacer caso" no sentido de "prestar atenção"?


_Frase _é feminina.


----------



## nottheocean

Ups! Obrigada uchi.m!


----------



## uchi.m

De nada e volte sempre o WR agradece


----------



## will.espmx

uchi.m said:


> De nada e volte sempre o WR agradece



No Brasil também usamos a expressão "fazer caso", com o sentido de "não crie problemas, não complique as coisas".


----------



## uchi.m

will.espmx said:


> No Brasil também usamos a expressão "fazer caso", com o sentido de "não crie problemas, não complique as coisas".


Mas aí o significado não é o mesmo de _hacer caso_, de _nadie me hace caso_. _Não me faça caso_ é no me jodas, só que é um registro mais educado, em português, do que no me jodas.


----------



## will.espmx

uchi.m said:


> Mas aí o significado não é o mesmo de _hacer caso_, de nadie me_ hace caso_. Não me faça caso é no me jodas.



 Sim, era só pra constar!


----------



## uchi.m

Fica estragando meu papo com a gatinha viu seo 

Nadie me hace caso = ninguém dá a mínima pra mim


----------



## pelus

(#6)
E como pode traduzir 'pervasivo' e como 'brazuca'? 
CITA : "Acho que é pelo fato do futebol ser tão pervasivo na vida dos brazucas"                                                                                                                                

Entendo que seja : "_Creo que es por el hecho del fútbol, que es tan influyente en la vida de los....xxx.... (brasileros) _" (Embora a palavra 'brazuca'  não seja exatamente equivalente da palavra 'brasileiro' Ou sim?)

_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------



## uchi.m

pervasivo = omnipresente
brazuca = brasileño


----------



## Uticens678

Olá a todos! Posso traduzir "hacer caso" não apenas com "ligar" mas também com "dar ouvidos a alguém"? Muito obrigado!


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Olá a todos! Posso traduzir "hacer caso" não apenas com "ligar" mas também com "dar ouvidos a alguém"? Muito obrigado!



Pode, como em _'Ninguém fez caso do que eu disse_'.


----------



## Uticens678

Um muitíssimo obrigado ao Carfer!!!


----------



## Ari RT

Peço a gentileza de que um nativo do espanhol me corrija.
Leio "hacer caso" com pelo menos três acepções muito próximas:
1 - crer (hazme caso, eso no es buena idea);
2 - atribuir importância (salió a la calle sin hacer caso de la lluvia);
3 - prestar atenção (nadie me hace caso).

1 e 2 são muito próximas, assim como 2 e 3. Já entre 1 e 3 parece haver uma razoável distância.
Os nativos poderiam explicar qual é o uso mais frequente em seus respectivos países?


----------



## zema

Ari RT said:


> Peço a gentileza de que um nativo do espanhol me corrija.
> Leio "hacer caso" com pelo menos três acepções muito próximas:
> 1 - crer (hazme caso, eso no es buena idea);
> 2 - atribuir importância (salió a la calle sin hacer caso de la lluvia);
> 3 - prestar atenção (nadie me hace caso).
> 
> 1 e 2 são muito próximas, assim como 2 e 3. Já entre 1 e 3 parece haver uma razoável distância.
> Os nativos poderiam explicar qual é o uso mais frequente em seus respectivos países?



Diría que todas las acepciones son comunes en Argentina y, en general, todas las que registra el diccionario de la RAE.
Si tuviera que elegir la más frecuente por acá creo que sería la de "hacer lo que alguien dice", en el sentido de _"oír/seguir/acatar el consejo"_, o bien de _"acatar las órdenes/obedecer"_.

"Haceme caso, hablá con la profesora, explicale lo que pasó y pedile que te dé otra oportunidad. Si es una persona razonable, seguro que te va a entender".

"El perro que encontramos en la calle es un desastre, destruye todo lo que tiene a mano. Le tenemos prohibido que entre a la casa pero no hace caso. A la única que le hace caso es a la abuela, que lo corre con la escoba".


----------

